# Mufflers removed on new, stock goat



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Holy sh1tballs and fireants, Batman! This is by far the best mod I've ever done to any of my vehicles. The goat is now as loud as my bike and I only paid $50 for my muffler-ectomy. My neighbors are going to flip out. Luckily with some good throttle manipulation and gear management it can be kept relatively tame until you get away from people who know you. There is popping on decel, but I like my cars nasty and snarly. The car's only got 100 miles on it and I'm getting thumbs up and staring kids.


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

I initially did the same with my GTO. I really like the sound, but the volume was a little too much for me personally. I ended up putting on some Magnaflow 4" x 14" round mufflers on ( I forget the part# right now). They flow straight thru and drop the volume by about 25% and changed the popping on decel to a nice more refined bubbling sound. Both ways sounded great. Even more than most other mods, exhaust is really a personal preference thing. Oh yeah, another point was the wife's complaining was louder than the exhaust! The addition of the Magnaflows now allows me to enjoy the sound of the exhaust over her bumping her gums!


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

I guess exhaust noise is definitely a personal preference. I love my vehicles nasty and snarling. My buddy built a Shelby Cobra replica. 500 hp big block with straight pipes hanging out the side. That damn thing sounds like a top fuel dragster. When I heard that, I fell in love with nasty loud.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I did the Same mod two months after I bought my GOAT last August.
Love it!
have the same popping on Decal nothing a good tune can fix, Running rich from the Factory

Shes pretty good under 4 Grand and shes loud as hell after that!
Good luck with the GOAT!!!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

stock exhaust here...
fast and silent works for me..


----------



## Confuc1ous (Feb 23, 2005)

What would the repercussions be for being caught with such an aggressively loud car with adjusted emissions equipment?


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

You may loose some torque when you remove the mufflers, see the following; http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6957

But if all you want is nasty sound and not worried about torque losses, then no worries


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Confuc1ous said:


> What would the repercussions be for being caught with such an aggressively loud car with adjusted emissions equipment?


It depends on where you live. It seems that in Cali. then hang people from a noose set-up on the side of the road. As for the rest of the U.S. if you only removed the mufflers it just a ticket for "modified exahust" if you take out the cats I think that may be a bit more severe penalty because it is federally required equipment. I am not a 100% sure on that though.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

RICKGTO said:



> It depends on where you live. It seems that in Cali. then hang people from a noose set-up on the side of the road. As for the rest of the U.S. if you only removed the mufflers it just a ticket for "modified exahust" if you take out the cats I think that may be a bit more severe penalty because it is federally required equipment. I am not a 100% sure on that though.


I live in California... I got pulled over because the cop thought my Corsa TOURING exhaust was too loud... :willy:


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I dropped off my muffs today and went on a hour long drive. The sound is sweet when I started it in the garage the windows were a rattlin', neighbors were a lookin' she's definitely a different beast. Now that’s what 400 HP should sound like. But I believe I will go with the Flowmaster 40s just to please the sound police. The popping on decel was tolerable and could be somewhat controlled watching the RPMs on downshifts. But wide open up-shifts was crazy and very addictive. I see many tickets in the future.:cheers


----------

